# Lazy Puppies



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

I had to post a couple pics of my suckie babies, Rocky and Jack. They are spoiled rotten as you can see.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

AWWW their so cute!


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks! They are so bad though. lol There hyper little maniacs and constantly in trouble but I love them to peaces.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

What are they? DOGS! duh...no but breed?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL they are so adorable!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Chicklette, you're Doodles aren't u? Your dogs are the same, you have the same fish, and you're 28 too. I've noticed this since you joined and now I'm sure of it.


----------



## Chicklette (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks, They are Jack Russell Terriers. Yep, sorry guys, Im Doodles. Didn't think anyone would remember but Im been having computer problems and it crashed. I lost everything.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I remeber eveything, i have a nearly photographic memory . Nice to have you back


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Doodes. Din't recognize you.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL I recognized her too.


----------

